
“So, I just erased our JIRA database” - MilnerRoute
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/aglvqr/so_i_just_erased_our_jira_database/
======
myworkhandle
No backup? That's living on the edge!!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nqcL0mjMjw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nqcL0mjMjw)

